# Prices of Medical herbl okay, or, way too high?



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

To me this question has been rolling around for sometime now. Wondered if anyone else has wondered why the price of "medi" herb equals the price of "street herb?" Street herb is grown beyond the eyes of the law, and as thus a huge RISK is taken to get anything in the bag. Less that 1/3 of all herb planted outside makes into a bag. 1/3.
Thus the price is whatever they say it is, as only they understand the problems it took to bring the herb to you. By the way, where do you think herb came from for 40 years before the legal stuff? Now, herb grown beyond the law is shunned upon by many Medi users. They are now seen as criminals, not at all like us Medi users. A case of revisoinist history being played out in front of our very eyes.
Outdoor growers have been fighting in the trenches for many decades, and have brought you many wonder hours of pleasure and pain relief through what they've risked their freedom for. They fought the war, Medi user are marching in the victory parade! How quickly we forget! I'm proud of being a Black Dirt Warrior, and believe i've done my best to grow the very best herb possible under the conditions allowed to me.
How do you feel about the things I've brought out here?
Pile in?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you saying price is determined by risk? 

Regardless of the risk, price is driven by supply and demand, and production costs. 

If more states legalize medical herb, then the demand will go up along with the price. and as taxes and energy goes up, so will the price. 

There's plenty of competition on the street, so prices can only go up as much as people are willing to pay.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Green, interesting view. Yes, I am saying that "risk" is the biggest player in outdoor grows. What other product in your daily life is produced outside the law? 
LOL dude, i'm not looking for a fight, just want to get some air on this subject.
Let hear some more from you?


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 20, 2009)

The thing that erks me about how the clubs run is the claim and advertise that they are a not profit org. yet they will continually mark up there prices 20-50% I know clubs that get clones for 8 bucks a pop and sell them for 20 a piece. How is this compassionate? 

if they pay 4k per lb

1/8 = 60
1/4 = 120
1/2 - 240
1 oz = 400 (depends)

1lb = 6,400

I know they have some cost they have to cover (wages, rent, elec, advertising ect.) but I still think they are a touch to pricy. Just my opinion though.


----------



## chiselsr (Aug 20, 2009)

up here in nor cal u will pay 18 dollars a gram at a med shop. i get it for $10 a gram on the streets. thats 63 an 1/8 thats fucked, they say its cheaper because "we took out the middle man", bull shit. the state is telling these guys to open up and a lot of counties are hating it but they cant do shit about it. there is a lot of old fokes that have little to know income and they are suppose to pay more because they dont know any better. makes me sick.


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 20, 2009)

I havent heard of the state wanting them to open then up, from what I heard most places dont even know they are there. 

There was a good article in the OC register saying how in Lake Forest the buissness arent require to register with the city, so thats why there seem to be alot popping up there, but a high percentage of them are not even foloowing the state guidlines, like making you have your orginal recomindation when coming in, verifying all patients as sson as they come in ect..

I think they should get to 10-15 per g and 45-50 per 1/8





chiselsr said:


> up here in nor cal u will pay 18 dollars a gram at a med shop. i get it for $10 a gram on the streets. thats 63 an 1/8 thats fucked, they say its cheaper because "we took out the middle man", bull shit. the state is telling these guys to open up and a lot of counties are hating it but they cant do shit about it. there is a lot of old fokes that have little to know income and they are suppose to pay more because they dont know any better. makes me sick.


----------



## Smiley D (Aug 20, 2009)

That was a tad rambling but here we go. 

Nothing is ever over-overpriced. The market sets the price. I think the $50 per 3.5 is a solid precedent and hope it stays there for a while.

Medi users shunning black market ganj? Of course. They just want safe access to regulated, quality controlled herb. No need to taint their cause by getting involved with us criminals when they can legally grow their own or employ a caretaker to do so.

The only war growers have fought is to keep themselves out of jail. Does the outdoor group want legalization or decriminalization? Not me, or anyone that is profiting from the legally inflated price of fine ganj truly wants that.

Black dirt warrior? Kind of infringing on a semi-famous weed forum hero's trademark aren't we now?

Do you really grow the finest herb you can muster? Are you really full organic outdoor? Kudos if so. Though I imagine you make concessions on quality(organics) to gain yeild, like the vast majority of for profit growers do. 

You seem to think outdoor growers are due some kind of recognition for the current medi laws in place. I disagree. The only reward for that kind of work is the cash in hand at the end of the season. There are intangibles one gains, and they are certainly valuable, moreso than even the cash, but these things come from within, not from the recognition of others.


----------



## chiselsr (Aug 20, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> I havent heard of the state wanting them to open then up, from what I heard most places dont even know they are there.
> 
> There was a good article in the OC register saying how in Lake Forest the buissness arent require to register with the city, so thats why there seem to be alot popping up there, but a high percentage of them are not even foloowing the state guidlines, like making you have your orginal recomindation when coming in, verifying all patients as sson as they come in ect..
> 
> I think they should get to 10-15 per g and 45-50 per 1/8


 Right on thats the way it should be, i live in a small town and when the city had there meeting there was a lot of pissed off people. the city cant do shit because the state and lawyers are with them, in fact the lawyers told them to put up shop before a biss licence was issued. dud tells everyone call my lawyer, they cant beat the state. same shit happened in Redding California, city bitched lawyers said pretty much shut the fuck up state says its ok.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 20, 2009)

according to the law, care givers are not allowed to charge more than it take to produce the bud. this might seem obvious, but i can never get any of you lucky MediCal people to tell me what this price is. your not supposed to make any profit off of it, but how much dose a caregiver charge?

i also envy you people who can just walk into a store, look through 100 different buds, chose the one you want, not to mention some canna-snacks and clones and all that marijuana related good stuff. you dont need to deal with any shitty drug dealers and never have to worry about being stiffed.

$63 for an 1/8 of top shelf premo bud? well seeing as i pay $55-60 for top of the line the extra $3 dosnt seem worth complaining about when you can get it legally

on another note, do they sell subpar midgrade or kind bud grade marijuana at dispensaries?


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Thanks Green, interesting view. Yes, I am saying that "risk" is the biggest player in outdoor grows. What other product in your daily life is produced outside the law?
> LOL dude, i'm not looking for a fight, just want to get some air on this subject.
> Let hear some more from you?


No fight, just good old fashioned debate 

Isn't herb that's grown outdoors cheaper than medical quality herb? 

Risk hasn't increased since the war on drugs, in fact I think the laws have eased a little. 

Crack is a good example of risk vs price. Even after they passed mandatory minimum sentences for dealers selling crack cocaine crack, the price stayed the same. 

If people are willing to spend $20 a gram, that will determine the price. Supply and demand. 

The biggest reason prices are up is inflation. The price of everything is up. It's $80 for a carton of smokes in the city, and 2 years ago it was more like $40. Gasoline, food, energy have nearly doubled in 10 years. I'm pissed about having to pay $10 for a cheeseburger, but I can't blame the guy who prepares it, because his costs are passed on to me.


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 20, 2009)

My good friend is a caregiver up north, he charges 3,900 per lb.

Clubs charge anywhere from 60-75 1/8 for the best.

Clubs highest pay rate usually tops out at 4k per lb.

some clubs will sell some mid grades, but you RARLEY see anything under 50, and the 50 stuff is not the best.

IF you want to see what clubs are charging for what, go to WEEDMAPS.COM and click on any club, 90% of them post prices / pics


----------



## Teeg420 (Aug 20, 2009)

some of the "elite" strains will fetch up to 4200-4400 an lb. in the bay area so i cant imagine what so cal charges, ive heard that 4200 is common. When i say elite i mean og kush, chemdog, headband and so forth. Plus its all about how well you negotiate with the club, and the product you bring in. If its all a cola material and flushed well no mites mildew bud rot etc. then you can expect top dollar.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> The thing that erks me about how the clubs run is the claim and advertise that they are a not profit org. yet they will continually mark up there prices 20-50% I know clubs that get clones for 8 bucks a pop and sell them for 20 a piece. How is this compassionate?
> 
> if they pay 4k per lb
> 
> ...


That all sounds well bowed to me. I'm a bit slow here, let me ask you, if herb growing is illegal in say Cali, who grows the herb that the "compassionate" herb sellers? 
9 Coats~


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

What is "legally grown" anyway? Plant guidelines are way too low, someone has to grow more or there would be a huge shortage.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> That was a tad rambling but here we go.
> 
> Nothing is ever over-overpriced. The market sets the price. I think the $50 per 3.5 is a solid precedent and hope it stays there for a while.
> 
> ...



We see things differently. Sorry if using a set of words in referring to myself and others like me has in any way down graded anyone's rep. You seem to think all outdoor growers are Mexicans dumping filth in their herb? You also should consider whom has brought you herb all these years at great personal risk. You have to understand culture to understand how these growers have effected it by bringing herb to all of us these many decades? Herb stopped the Vietnam war dude, that was before you were born, but you can read, right? Those that operate outside the law are called, "Cultural Revolutionaries," and ARE the reason you can go buy herb from your medi supplier. Yes, outdoor growers received money for their efforts, is that a crime too?


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

means against the law. means if they catch you you go to prison. means that it is very difficult to produce considering all that goes into it.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> No fight, just good old fashioned debate
> 
> Isn't herb that's grown outdoors cheaper than medical quality herb?
> 
> ...


LOL Dude, digg'n the debate! Not talking about selling dope on the street. Most out door growers do not ever even get into the city. It's obvious you've never grown our doors and have little respect for what they have provided over the last 5 decades. Yes, I do consider myself an Out Door Warrior, and have been since 1967. I have watering cans older than most dudes writing here, and can tell you many many tales of the War on dope.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

Would like to add something here if I may? This is the DEA's sat. On any given weekend, in 3 of any of the larger American cities, three tons of herb is smoked!! Now, do the freaking math? Add up that number plus all the major cities together on a week end in the USA, add all that herb up too. Getting the picture? How can any indoor grow supply the herb fires that burn like London during the end of WW2! That comes to over 200 tons of herb in 72 hours. That is how the herb debate has continued for all these years, this never ending supply of out door herb has kept people smoking and demanding their rights. LOL, dig hearing that chat!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 20, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> LOL Dude, digg'n the debate! Not talking about selling dope on the street. Most out door growers do not ever even get into the city. It's obvious you've never grown our doors and have little respect for what they have provided over the last 5 decades. Yes, I do consider myself an Out Door Warrior, and have been since 1967. I have watering cans older than most dudes writing here, and can tell you many many tales of the War on dope.


I guess you took my comments as an insult to weed farmers? lol But my point was the prices haven't gone up because the heat has increased, in fact it hasn't. The war on drugs was lost in the late 80's, but when the feds were coming down hard, prices were cheap. 

This thread started about medical weed prices, and the only reason some weed goes for $4000 per lb is because people are willing to pay that much not because they're afraid of being caught growing it.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 20, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I guess you took my comments as an insult to weed farmers? lol But my point was the prices haven't gone up because the heat has increased, in fact it hasn't. The war on drugs was lost in the late 80's, but when the feds were coming down hard, prices were cheap.
> 
> This thread started about medical weed prices, and the only reason some weed goes for $4000 per lb is because people are willing to pay that much not because they're afraid of being caught growing it.


i started the thread, and medi prices are only relative to street herb, and are they too high(compared to street herb)? 
LOL dude, let's agree to disagree? 
"Buddha Protect" us all , , (growers chant)


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 21, 2009)

i was under the impression that the dispenseries charge more than street prices so they dont have fools going in there to pick up and flip it on the street. otherwise i think they would have more affodable prices for patients to obtain their medication. i got sick of paying so much money for my medication which recently led me to start growing my own meds (and join Roll It Up too ). im on my first grow right now and im more viewing this grow as a learning opprotunity for me that will benefit me for many years to come. Im having so much fun with it and am learning so so much everyday.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Newbee ~ Your points are very well made. I've never considered that if the street and the medi prices are different, or the medi lower than street, then the possibility of "flipp'n" raises it's stupid head. Nice insights!
LOL and good ducks with your grow!


----------



## Smiley D (Aug 21, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> We see things differently. Sorry if using a set of words in referring to myself and others like me has in any way down graded anyone's rep. You seem to think all outdoor growers are Mexicans dumping filth in their herb? You also should consider whom has brought you herb all these years at great personal risk. You have to understand culture to understand how these growers have effected it by bringing herb to all of us these many decades? Herb stopped the Vietnam war dude, that was before you were born, but you can read, right? Those that operate outside the law are called, "Cultural Revolutionaries," and ARE the reason you can go buy herb from your medi supplier. Yes, outdoor growers received money for their efforts, is that a crime too?


Okay, so you've been around. Sorry, but unfortunately because of the demographics of this site's patronage I've come to assume that most anyone posting here is probably not yet clear of high school, highly ignorant, or both.(hence my rambling comment and kind of coming off as a dick in my original response)

If you go back to 67 then I guess you can call yourself whatever the fuck you want. The dirt warrior term was somewhat owned by a guy that was a bit of a celebrity on ganj forums a while ago. So my bad, you may have come up with it first.

I do not think all outdoors is mexican cartels growing chemmy beasters. You just said you grow the finest herb possible, which simply is not reasonable in guerrilla situations where the real weight is coming from. Unless it's small scale I doubt anyone is going full organic in these situations. That doesn't mean dumping pesticides and whatnot. Just that most outdoor peeps are not using full organic nutes. It's just not reasonable. I still flush damn well and do my best to stay clean buy I make compromises for quantity. This means time release nutes and spraying bt. Not like a little backyard plot that can be coddled full organic and have budworms picked out by hand. Now that would be growing the finest herb someone could muster outdoors. And that is always small scale unless you live in a medi state.

I just got the impression that you think outdoor guys deserve some kind of recognition. That just seems to go against the ethos of the outdoor/guerrilla/dirt warrior, or whatever you want to call someone that does large scale outdoors. Most of them don't want recoginition, personal or impersonal. I don't. Just posting on this site is pushing it. 

True outdoor production is a noble pursuit. Is it something to be proud of? Yes, but not openly. People can be thankful, and usually are, but they need not be. No extra recognition is due, because we get paid. Now if you're giving it away then I would start asking about statues.

I know I missed your point a bit. It is true that all these outdoor guys providing herb steadily has acted to change laws. Though, if they were not there the price would go up and someone else would step in to cash in on the vacuum. It's something that anyone physically competent, with sufficient knowledge and big enough balls can do.


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 21, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Hey Newbee ~ Your points are very well made. I've never considered that if the street and the medi prices are different, or the medi lower than street, then the possibility of "flipp'n" raises it's stupid head. Nice insights!
> LOL and good ducks with your grow!


 thank you. i assume u were wishing me good luck hahaha


----------



## Guru Grow Lights (Aug 21, 2009)

In BC I believe that bud is cheaper on the streets; however, you do get alot higher quAlity when buying medicinal.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 22, 2009)

Risk is definitely a factor in cost, it is another cost of doing business. Also legal bud is being taxed, or at least the income from it is, more costs that get passed along. Plus the hands it goes through, plus the storefront, all costs. This is why people who think if it is legalized the price will go down are wrong. It will just divert more of the money away from growers and to governments.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey dude, I'm very interested in LED's, and would love to back and froth with you if you have the time? Lot's of us are looking for the penetration to get stronger , , ,


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for stepping back. Many act like tough guys online. Face to face in a small room might play out differently. So, thanks again for the replies you've offered me. Very kind. I'm not out to cheer lead for anything. I'm upset that the medi guys have turned their collective backs on us, and suggest that we are CRIMINALS , , , which we are not. In fact, we are and have been the original "health care providers," when the present heath care providers were in baby cribs sucking plastic color dyed fill gizzmos. I truey believe that Medi herb should be 20 dollars an oz. 20$! 
If you reread my original statement concerning my outdoor grows, I've said, "the best that i can UNDER THE CONDITIONS I have to work in." Not, I've grown the BEST HERB. You dig the difference? Growing isn't about us old dirt warriors(been calling myself and others that for 30 years) and yes, i did steal it from a friend of mine once quipped while in a fever of harvest!
You and i have no real beefs. In fact, you now sound like someone that grow decent herb. You are the future, not old fucks like me. It's all yours now. All I have to offer anyone now are grow war tales(which i do write about in short tales form), and some help with growing herb to those that want to understand the ladies. This isn't about old guys against young guys. We are all on the same team, only playing different positions. Mine is Quarterback , , , , , 
Keep in touch?
Shot at, wounded, but still digging the good holes , , 
Nine Coats(of resin)


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

totally agree with you Smiley! As apparent as the nose on mu face , , freak, where's my nose???


----------



## headband707 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> To me this question has been rolling around for sometime now. Wondered if anyone else has wondered why the price of "medi" herb equals the price of "street herb?" Street herb is grown beyond the eyes of the law, and as thus a huge RISK is taken to get anything in the bag. Less that 1/3 of all herb planted outside makes into a bag. 1/3.
> Thus the price is whatever they say it is, as only they understand the problems it took to bring the herb to you. By the way, where do you think herb came from for 40 years before the legal stuff? Now, herb grown beyond the law is shunned upon by many Medi users. They are now seen as criminals, not at all like us Medi users. A case of revisoinist history being played out in front of our very eyes.
> Outdoor growers have been fighting in the trenches for many decades, and have brought you many wonder hours of pleasure and pain relief through what they've risked their freedom for. They fought the war, Medi user are marching in the victory parade! How quickly we forget! I'm proud of being a Black Dirt Warrior, and believe i've done my best to grow the very best herb possible under the conditions allowed to me.
> How do you feel about the things I've brought out here?
> Pile in?


why is cannabus illegal= William Randolph Hearst (Citizen Kane) and the Hearst Paper Manufacturing Division of Kimberly Clark owned vast acreage of timberlands. The Hearst Company supplied most paper products. Patty Hearst's grandfather, a destroyer of nature for his own personal profit, stood to lose billions because of hemp. In 1937, Dupont patented the processes to make plastics from oil and coal. Dupont's Annual Report urged stockholders to invest in its new petrochemical division. Synthetics such as plastics, cellophane, celluloid, methanol, nylon, rayon, Dacron, etc., could now be made from oil. Natural hemp industrialization would have ruined over 80% of Dupont's business.
Andrew Mellon became Hoover's Secretary of the Treasury and Dupont's primary investor. He appointed his future nephew-in-law, Harry J. Anslinger, to head the Federal Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs. Secret meetings were held by these financial tycoons. Hemp was declared dangerous and a threat to their billion dollar enterprises. For their dynasties to remain intact, hemp had to go. These men took an obscure Mexican slang word: 'marihuana' and pushed it into the consciousness of America. Need I say more headband707


----------



## headband707 (Aug 22, 2009)

Guru Grow Lights said:


> In BC I believe that bud is cheaper on the streets; however, you do get alot higher quAlity when buying medicinal.


Okay BC bud goes for $150.00 all the way up to $240.00 and if your up North $280.00 and oz. in the Compassion clubs and all other clubs $10.00 a gram and hash can be anywhere from $20.00 to $40.00 a gram club prices are outragous for the bud they have. NOT WORTH IT!!! PERIOD especially for the poor sick people that are looking for it. Forcing most to grow their own and they do trust me. Best type of but comes in clones peace out Headband707


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 22, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Yes, I am saying that "risk" is the biggest player in outdoor grows.


Then why is the outdoor bud the cheapest at the medi places?


----------



## headband707 (Aug 22, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> The thing that erks me about how the clubs run is the claim and advertise that they are a not profit org. yet they will continually mark up there prices 20-50% I know clubs that get clones for 8 bucks a pop and sell them for 20 a piece. How is this compassionate?
> 
> if they pay 4k per lb
> 
> ...


 
AMEN!!!!!!! WHO THE FUCK PAYS THESE PRICES!!!!! And they call themselves Compassions clubs they should just call themselves high priced dealers to the sick!!!! I have been in this game for years and I know how much everything costs . I know the price of doing business too. I have taken all this into concideration and they are still taking people for a ride. The only people that say they are not. Are people that don't have dealer to go to that are cheaper or people that feel some type of loyalty to the commpassion card itself. I personally feel no loyalty only to my pocketbook and my stone. I only like to smoke the finest herb and when I run out I end up at the clubs and their stuff seriouly SUCKS!! peace out Headband707


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

im goin to give my honest opinion as a pot pharmer myself who talks to a few dispensaries, even tho some and most dispenceries do have collectives and shit like that , some of them still buy weed illegaly and they usually are imvolved in the growing of it as far as payin people to grow it for them like a middle man but they pay for everything and just pay the grower. weed has a price and if you dont want to pay the price i thnk you should figure out how to start growing or join a collective and get out there and help and if your disabled many will gladly help you out i know i would !! but everywhere is different and you have to know to who and where to go i guess , but ppl buy it so its gonna stay like that !!


----------



## headband707 (Aug 22, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Then why is the outdoor bud the cheapest at the medi places?


It is my understanding from the clubs here in BC that the reason the outdoor stuff is cheaper is. 1) Usually not as good 2) no hydro to grow making it cheaper to sell. that is just here. peace out Headband707


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Aug 22, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> That was a tad rambling but here we go.
> 
> Nothing is ever over-overpriced. The market sets the price. I think the $50 per 3.5 is a solid precedent and hope it stays there for a while.
> 
> ...


"well money brings bitches and bitches bring lies one nig.g.as gettin jealous then muthafuckas die!" ... gotta get that money man so as of right now leave the law as it is, take the risks, its a re shesh out here in southern ontario sorry had to throw a lil pac in there for you


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 22, 2009)

> sorry had to throw a lil pac in there for you


well i appreciated it , lol


----------



## headband707 (Aug 22, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> im goin to give my honest opinion as a pot pharmer myself who talks to a few dispensaries, even tho some and most dispenceries do have collectives and shit like that , some of them still buy weed illegaly and they usually are imvolved in the growing of it as far as payin people to grow it for them like a middle man but they pay for everything and just pay the grower. weed has a price and if you dont want to pay the price i thnk you should figure out how to start growing or join a collective and get out there and help and if your disabled many will gladly help you out i know i would !! but everywhere is different and you have to know to who and where to go i guess , but ppl buy it so its gonna stay like that !!


Your right it is going to stay like that and for the most part there is nothing anyone can do about it but get smart and start forming their own co-ops and grow their own. Fuck the clubs and their OUTRAGOUS prices . Be smarter and not let them take your last dollar on weed that you don't like..It's starts with a thought then thought leads to action peace out Headband707


----------



## Smiley D (Aug 22, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Thanks for stepping back. Many act like tough guys online. Face to face in a small room might play out differently. So, thanks again for the replies you've offered me. Very kind. I'm not out to cheer lead for anything. I'm upset that the medi guys have turned their collective backs on us, and suggest that we are CRIMINALS , , , which we are not. In fact, we are and have been the original "health care providers," when the present heath care providers were in baby cribs sucking plastic color dyed fill gizzmos. I truey believe that Medi herb should be 20 dollars an oz. 20$!
> If you reread my original statement concerning my outdoor grows, I've said, "the best that i can UNDER THE CONDITIONS I have to work in." Not, I've grown the BEST HERB. You dig the difference? Growing isn't about us old dirt warriors(been calling myself and others that for 30 years) and yes, i did steal it from a friend of mine once quipped while in a fever of harvest!
> You and i have no real beefs. In fact, you now sound like someone that grow decent herb. You are the future, not old fucks like me. It's all yours now. All I have to offer anyone now are grow war tales(which i do write about in short tales form), and some help with growing herb to those that want to understand the ladies. This isn't about old guys against young guys. We are all on the same team, only playing different positions. Mine is Quarterback , , , , ,
> Keep in touch?
> ...





Nine Coats said:


> totally agree with you Smiley! As apparent as the nose on mu face , , freak, where's my nose???


Sounds good, except I call the plays in my huddle too.

I don't know about 20 a zip though. That would barely cover trimming costs. Especially when that help is hired in. Even my very close friends won't trim for just scissor hash knife hits anymore. 

The high cost supports a high quality product. It also, in my opinion, helps to legitimize medi ganj in the view of the general populace. Even at say, 300 an oz, ganj is still an incredible value when compared to most of the anti-nausea, appetite enhancing pharmaceuticals out there. Treating these symptoms is where I believe ganja's true medical merit stands. Not to discount the myriad of mj's other medi uses such as treating various psychological and nervous system disorders. I just believe treating nausea/appetite symptoms is where ganj can very clearly save or significantly improve the quality of someone's life. 

I have had access to expensive($60+per pill) anti-nausea drugs left over from a family member that just barely beat cancer with extensive chemo. I was quite ill with a virus and unable to keep down any liquid at all. Several of the aforementioned pricy pills could not offer near the anti nausea effects that just a fraction of a gram of some fine ganj could deliver. Even at full price ($400/oz) that is a fucking deal. 

Now how about some of these grow tales?


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> thank you. i assume u were wishing me good luck hahaha


Local joke, gets them ever time!!
9-Coats


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

Guru Grow Lights said:


> In BC I believe that bud is cheaper on the streets; however, you do get alot higher quAlity when buying medicinal.


Dude, really interested in your lights. Please get back to me on this? Are you in the USA?
Hope not!! You have a site i could check you out on?


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

headband707 said:


> AMEN!!!!!!! WHO THE FUCK PAYS THESE PRICES!!!!! And they call themselves Compassions clubs they should just call themselves high priced dealers to the sick!!!! I have been in this game for years and I know how much everything costs . I know the price of doing business too. I have taken all this into concideration and they are still taking people for a ride. The only people that say they are not. Are people that don't have dealer to go to that are cheaper or people that feel some type of loyalty to the commpassion card itself. I personally feel no loyalty only to my pocketbook and my stone. I only like to smoke the finest herb and when I run out I end up at the clubs and their stuff seriouly SUCKS!! peace out Headband707


BANG YOUR WAR DRUM DOG!!
I'm right behind you in your prier experience and beliefs. Medi's are working the sick like rented mules with their pale faced runnings.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Then why is the outdoor bud the cheapest at the medi places?


What, yous look'n for logic now?


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 22, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Sounds good, except I call the plays in my huddle too.
> 
> I don't know about 20 a zip though. That would barely cover trimming costs. Especially when that help is hired in. Even my very close friends won't trim for just scissor hash knife hits anymore.
> 
> ...


 Starting to like you! I've published a book called, "Trolls In Paradise," it is based in Jamaica in a village called"Negril."
Figure out a way to get chapters to you, and I'd be glad to take you on a short trip to the land of Trolls. Maybe post them somehow in a new thread under, "Grow Fiction,"? Some hard dope in there too, but them's the Trolls!! Ever hear of place called, "Rick's Cafe?" Rick's dead now, so i can tell the truth, or close to it. I lived there for 15 years.


----------



## BlowDisHydro (Aug 22, 2009)

350 an OZ is my price for the malana cream amsterdam shit... PM me or Offline me for further details


----------



## headband707 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> BANG YOUR WAR DRUM DOG!!
> I'm right behind you in your prier experience and beliefs. Medi's are working the sick like rented mules with their pale faced runnings.


 
I like the way you think Nine Coats I think you and I would smoke some fine herb together peace out Headband707


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 24, 2009)

headband707 said:


> I like the way you think Nine Coats I think you and I would smoke some fine herb together peace out Headband707


BIG TIME! The worst thing about these sites(and there are many)is that we are located all over the freaking world. So, as thus. we cannot mash a little herbs with I Mon. Not able to share the "truth" and the "Herb" is a social crime. Why people afraid of the herb and the truth? Because their lives are a lie? 
PM me and we'll see if some super beans I've developed might somehow make it your way? Starting a "Nine Coats" club, free membership to all including 10 Buddha's Balls beans , , hee , , hee !!
Soon forward dreads,
All Nine Coats ~


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 24, 2009)

headband707 said:


> why is cannabus illegal= William Randolph Hearst (Citizen Kane) and the Hearst Paper Manufacturing Division of Kimberly Clark owned vast acreage of timberlands. The Hearst Company supplied most paper products. Patty Hearst's grandfather, a destroyer of nature for his own personal profit, stood to lose billions because of hemp. In 1937, Dupont patented the processes to make plastics from oil and coal. Dupont's Annual Report urged stockholders to invest in its new petrochemical division. Synthetics such as plastics, cellophane, celluloid, methanol, nylon, rayon, Dacron, etc., could now be made from oil. Natural hemp industrialization would have ruined over 80% of Dupont's business.
> Andrew Mellon became Hoover's Secretary of the Treasury and Dupont's primary investor. He appointed his future nephew-in-law, Harry J. Anslinger, to head the Federal Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs. Secret meetings were held by these financial tycoons. Hemp was declared dangerous and a threat to their billion dollar enterprises. For their dynasties to remain intact, hemp had to go. These men took an obscure Mexican slang word: 'marihuana' and pushed it into the consciousness of America. Need I say more headband707


Yeah, Rasta, dem da evil fucks. 
Glad that you've read some history, and are sharing it with others that haven't discovered what took place. I suggest that you check out Treating Yourself's issue 17#
A article called, "Dr. Frankenstinebean"
That'll curl your nads a tad. Truth is the CLEANER , , ,


----------



## headband707 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Yeah, Rasta, dem da evil fucks.
> Glad that you've read some history, and are sharing it with others that haven't discovered what took place. I suggest that you check out Treating Yourself's issue 17#
> A article called, "Dr. Frankenstinebean"
> That'll curl your nads a tad. Truth is the CLEANER , , ,


 
LOL LOL Like I said you and I think alike lol we would get along just fine lol.. I have already read it and yes it all pisses me right the fuck off lol... Need to smoke another just to keep me smilin ...This is why the ppl need to speak out and learn. Fuck the POPO and the Gov. with all this shit!!!!!And fuck them putting ppl in jail for 40 years for seeds and pot ffs give me a break.If the ppl don't stand up your all going to keep going to jail for ungodly amounts of time and this makes no sense.I will pm you later peace out Headband707


----------



## Smiley D (Aug 25, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Starting to like you! I've published a book called, "Trolls In Paradise," it is based in Jamaica in a village called"Negril."
> Figure out a way to get chapters to you, and I'd be glad to take you on a short trip to the land of Trolls. Maybe post them somehow in a new thread under, "Grow Fiction,"? Some hard dope in there too, but them's the Trolls!! Ever hear of place called, "Rick's Cafe?" Rick's dead now, so i can tell the truth, or close to it. I lived there for 15 years.


Like you too brah, along with the handful of people on this site that are legitimate.

I've heard about negril, haven't been yet. I've spent some time in the tropics as well, nothing wrong with a little hard dope. Especially when it's cheap and pure as the driven snow. For some reason rick's cafe does ring a bell, must have heard it somewhere.

Love to hear about it.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 27, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Like you too brah, along with the handful of people on this site that are legitimate.
> 
> I've heard about negril, haven't been yet. I've spent some time in the tropics as well, nothing wrong with a little hard dope. Especially when it's cheap and pure as the driven snow. For some reason rick's cafe does ring a bell, must have heard it somewhere.
> 
> Love to hear about it.


Hey Smiley ~ "Driven" it was!! Glad those days are over for me, snow blind is no way to go through the tropics. Rick's is world famous, so you must have heard someone say something. Seems there are only afew of us that rap here on the thread?? Consider a PM to me if you wanna get hooked up Where were you down south?
Ever smoke Headband? Know anything about it from someone that has? I get tired of all the hype about strains in these sites. Need real info.
Keep it real, wait for all nine coats before harvesting , , there is where the weight is at!!!
Chased, shot at, wounded, lost everything, but still trying to dig the sweetest holes.
The poll isn't going too well here either. What's up with ppl? Is something wrong here?
Meggie "Nine Coats" ~


----------



## Smiley D (Aug 28, 2009)

Nine Coats said:


> Hey Smiley ~ "Driven" it was!! Glad those days are over for me, snow blind is no way to go through the tropics. Rick's is world famous, so you must have heard someone say something. Seems there are only afew of us that rap here on the thread?? Consider a PM to me if you wanna get hooked up Where were you down south?
> Ever smoke Headband? Know anything about it from someone that has? I get tired of all the hype about strains in these sites. Need real info.
> Keep it real, wait for all nine coats before harvesting , , there is where the weight is at!!!
> Chased, shot at, wounded, lost everything, but still trying to dig the sweetest holes.
> ...


I'll send you a pm, don't care to discuss my travels in an open thread.

I've heard of headband, yet to see it. Hoping to see some come back this way with friends after they finish trim work out west this fall.

All nine coats? Not familiar with this, care to explain?

Can't say I participated in the poll either, just dived right in to start talkin shit.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 31, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> I'll send you a pm, don't care to discuss my travels in an open thread.
> 
> I've heard of headband, yet to see it. Hoping to see some come back this way with friends after they finish trim work out west this fall.
> 
> ...


Resin is generated in "coats" slowly, layer after layer, each coat adding the WEIGHT that we seek, puls the possibilities of increased taste, power, and smell. It is the belief of old warriors that 9 is the magic number(like in waves when surfing, the ninth wave is always larger.)of coats before one harvests it. It will appear a hazy gray in the early AM. Alway take the ladies in the max heat of the sun, we go at high noon, no pun intended. The heat increases the last resins to come to the surface. Never harvest at night or in the wet. These are my experiences, time tested, handed down from brothers, to brother. Now to you. See you on my private email Smiley, these forums are getting too risky for many growers whom aren't into getting in the shit storms Large Bean sellers are causing with their buyers!! Do not buy from anyone that advertises. Trade with your brothers.
Nine Coats,


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 31, 2009)

it depends there are clubs that cap at 40 a 8th.,.,.,.some of the fake ass mobsters that own shops..tryn church of there clubs.,.,there are a couple out here that use rasta's image to sell herb.,.,some do this some do that..,u just have to cho0se who u fund in there little get money fast schemes .,.,.,in my opinion if u walk in2 a club dont be scared to tell the man behind the counter to suck his motha if his prices dont seem compasionate.,.,.,.oh and i smoke headband all the time.,.,nice strain couchlock high and kinda kushy would recomend it to anyone.,.,.is related to 0G KUSH lovely smoke


----------



## Nine Coats (Sep 20, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> it depends there are clubs that cap at 40 a 8th.,.,.,.some of the fake ass mobsters that own shops..tryn church of there clubs.,.,there are a couple out here that use rasta's image to sell herb.,.,some do this some do that..,u just have to cho0se who u fund in there little get money fast schemes .,.,.,in my opinion if u walk in2 a club dont be scared to tell the man behind the counter to suck his motha if his prices dont seem compasionate.,.,.,.oh and i smoke headband all the time.,.,nice strain couchlock high and kinda kushy would recomend it to anyone.,.,.is related to 0G KUSH lovely smoke


Irie perspective on dah runnings. Can't make my mind up thou, C-99 or Headband? Cindy was cubed to get most all the possible strength. 
Now say it like Homer, " Cuuuubbbbed!"
When old school was bring you your sweet legendary herb, the prices were 50$ for oz. ass-kick Columbian, Jamaican, Top Grade Mexican. Black Tuna Thia was 10 bucks a 1.75gr stick, Big Island Paca Lolo, around 75$ an oz. Now, you have all the "lab coats" bring you your 'black ash' herb, somehow the price just happens to match the prices on the street, hummmm? I've always factored in "risk" when justify'n costs for underground weed. Some on these threads do not. They've never grown underground weed as far as i'm concerned. Make a Man of a Boy, in them 4.5 months LOL. We all grow weed and know what goes into it. If someone grows one plant and that plant gives them dried 4 ozs, then, no, they aren't going to part with the herb for less than top dollar, nor should they. Whereas, if one grows, say over 10 pounds, then that surely effects what they'll be charging, and I'll bet it's less than the one plant guy. Medi herb doesn't go through the shit that BkMarket goes through. What a delight to get up one freak'n morning and have a 'license to grow' your herb!!! How can that NOT effect the price? I smell greed.
soon forward.


----------

